# MY13 brings updated TDI to Audi Q7 TDI



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

> Q7
> 3.0 TFSI / 3.0 TDI
> 
> The 3.0 TDI receives a slight power increase to 240HP and 428 lbs/tq.
> ...


http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/showthread.php?p=1065448983#post1065448983

Looks like the same new engine from the Cayenne, so MY13 should bring it to the Treg TDI also. Looks like TDI Q5, A6, A8 won't be here until '14 (but all have been promised to be coming)


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

BMW you here that, AUDI is coming with their TWIN Turbo DIESEL.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Axel61 said:


> BMW you here that, AUDI is coming with their TWIN Turbo DIESEL.


M57 is already twin Turbo...


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks @Autounion, but what I was trying to say is that AUDI is moving in a better direction than BMW with the DIESEL as far as offering more venues to DIESEL vehicles than BMW is currently doing!!!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

AutoUnion said:


> M57 is already twin Turbo...


Which would mean this upcoming engine is not the same as Porsches, right? I only ask because the Cayenne Diesel page on Porsches website states:



> The Cayenne Diesel is powered by a new 3.0-liter V6 turbo-diesel engine. Its turbocharger features Variable Turbine Geometry


That implies to me theirs is a single turbo engine.

Or I guess since the upcoming engine has that note about not being confirmed to be twin turbo then it too might be single and same basic engine that Porsche is using.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Variable geometry is nothing new. Basically the impeller blades pitch in and out as needed. The type of actuation of the blades perhaps is the innovation. It can be servo motor (that's electric) or vacuum operated. I've been told diesels don't develop vacuum so scratch that type. My buddy from school back in the 80's was/is a turbo guru. He explained to me that one of the design objectives is to not get a high enough velocity coming out of the turbo to cause choked flow. This is when the flow hits mach 1.0 and a shock wave develops. This causes a flow disturbance. pitching the blades back decreases the flow velocity.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

That is not what I was commenting on though, I was commenting on the fact Porsche does not use "turbocharger*s*" in their description but instead "turbocharger". So it implies to me that it is not a twin turbo motor and there is speculation that this new Q7 might be a twin turbo motor. I am just going to assume that speculation is not correct and they both will in fact use the same motors. It would make sense from a cost perspective to reuse motors as much as possible.

I am very familair with the variable vaned turbochargers though. That is what is on my truck. The whole idea behind them being that you can run a very large turbo but have the vanes adjust for mimicing more of a smaller turbo at low speeds/loads. It is an interesting idea to say the least but I do not think it is near as good as more of a staged/sequential/whatever where you have one small one for down low that more than likely feeds into a larger one used for mid to high end.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

They both will use the same engine, but maybe Porsche just has a typo because all the US Audi sites are reporting twin turbos.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Perhaps so. Heck of an oversight considering the other information they give on there.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I've a feeling 3.0 TDI A6 will works for me.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

the q5 and cajun will be the game changers...

powered by lemings


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

wanderlust said:


> the q5 and cajun will be the game changers...
> 
> powered by lemings


Much like the V10 TDI Tourag was.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

I would bet that the Porsche Cayenne diesel will be "breathed upon" by Porsche much like the V6 gasser has been to make slightly higher HP and torque than the Q ships and T-egg oilers. If only "because its a Porsche".:angel:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

UncleJ said:


> I would bet that the Porsche Cayenne diesel will be "breathed upon" by Porsche much like the V6 gasser has been to make slightly higher HP and torque than the Q ships and T-egg oilers. If only "because its a Porsche".:angel:


One would hope so but their peak numbers that they posted on the product page of their website sounds to be just like the ones of the Audi. I know the Panamera had it's engine "breathed upon" but that also is not imported into the States, no idea if that might be a factor for the SUV engines.


----------

